# Martial Arts - Training



## zodiacalPD (Feb 13, 2014)

My way to become harder & faster. I don´t know - it´s the right way?


----------



## pardus (Feb 13, 2014)

Post an introduction thread before you do anything else on this site.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 13, 2014)

I turn the shower on cold when I practice my martial arts, makes me faster when kicking at the shower water, and the sting of the cold helps toughen my mind.


----------

